# Should I switch out my Colormax T5 Fluorescent Lamp?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I am running a 20 g long low light tank (mostly mosses)

The light I have is..

Freshwater Aqualight T5 Series Double Linear Strip Light

it comes with Coralife
6700K T5 Fluorescent Lamp > 30" (18 W)

and

Coralife
Colormax T5 Fluorescent Lamp > 30" (18 W) (Pink bulb)

Should I be switching out this pink bulb for another Coralife
6700K T5 Fluorescent Lamp > 30" (18 W) ?

Or should I just keep it till it dies and save money? Not sure if this pink bulb will do anything for my plants.... sides have a pink glow..

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...e-Linear-Strip-Light_7424001_102.html?tc=fish

heres my light










thx in advance!


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

If it were me, I'd switch it out for something that looks better. Go with a 6,700K, 10,000K or a 50/50 lamp since you're running a relatively low light system.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I just ordered that same light, and i was gonna ask the same question  i can read the stats on the 6700 k lamp online but have no idea what the colormax pink bulb does, if anything for plants...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can keep it, or switch it out for another 6700K bulb if you wish. If you prefer the look of the pink bulb, you can also keep it.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

I recently bought a used hagen glo 36" dual T5 ho light fixture but it came with no light bulbs so i had to buy a pair of light builbs good for plants. When i went tio big al's, one of the guys who worked there told me that the colourmax is supposed to be combined with the 6700K light bulb. Apparently this is the best combination of light for optimal growth. I was wondering if someone could confirm this. Thanks.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I did some research... and apparently someone e-mailed corallife.. they said the reg 6700k is better then colormax in growing plants.

Here is the link to the discussion. Also has pictures of light combos..

I went out and got a 10,000k 30" bulb today. So my tank now has that and 6700k..

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cussions/46263-coralife-t5-colormax-bulb.html


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i belive the pink is just a broader spectrum of light. 
people swear by the 6700's. i like the whiter look of the 10k's.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's a link to the information on the ColorMax T5 lamps from the manufacturer/distributor.
I think the 10,000K was a good choice


----------

